
Ask HN: Look for help order and deliver birthday cake in SF - singularitynear
Hi, I need someone in SF help me to order and deliver birthday cake. The cake link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.schuberts-bakery.com&#x2F;mousse-cakes&#x2F;chocolate-mousse-with-whipped-cream-cake.html Deliver to San Ramon, east bay. I am currently not in US and my credit card was expired. The cake shop does not deliver so you either order and deliver yourself for me or make an order for me via TaskRabbit. I can pay you via Freelancer.com or paypal. Thank you very much.
======
DrScump
The problem with Paypal for such a task is that the recipient has no
protection from chargebacks in such a case.

SF to San Ramon and back is quite a drive, so be prepared to pay accordingly.

~~~
singularitynear
Thank you for your reply. Payment can be done via Freelancer.com escort
service. Yes it's about 2 hours from SF to San Ramon and back. How much is
appropriate for order and delivery? If there is similar cake shop around San
Ramon, that would also be great.

